# I made a handle



## inferno (Apr 15, 2019)

This time I used pretty plain looking wood. Australian sheoak, and the green/yellow one is sumac.


----------



## Matus (Apr 15, 2019)

That is a very particular shape. How does it sit in hand? What kind of grip is it designed for? How is the profile from above? I guess you noticed you made me curios


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 15, 2019)

I like the sheoak a lot. Handle design is interesting, I can see it working nice for a pinch grip where the hand chokes up the handle a bit and the reduced part of the handle helps bring the balance even more forward. Could still be comfortable in a hammer grip but that seems to vary between people.


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 16, 2019)

Quite like the wood choices, not least because you used Australian species 

I get how the shape could work well for a pinch grip, but it kinda looks like something took a big bite out of the handle. Could make for a good story ...

“and then, just as I was about to take a slice, the Crocodile spun around and took this chunk out of the handle, right here! Nearly lost my little finger! Bloody lucky, mate!”


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

Wood looks nice but the shape looks terrible.


----------



## inferno (Apr 16, 2019)

Matus said:


> That is a very particular shape. How does it sit in hand? What kind of grip is it designed for? How is the profile from above? I guess you noticed you made me curios



It sits like any other knife. I use a pinch grip so whats happening out back there doesn't really matter. I have made several knives that basically has nothing there to support my pinky finger. Because even if there was material there it would not support my pinky finger 

its 14-21mm thick.


----------



## inferno (Apr 16, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Wood looks nice but the shape looks terrible.



It feels just like any other handle.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

inferno said:


> It feels just like any other handle.


So it serves no function. Was it for looks?


----------



## inferno (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah I wanted to make something other than a round/oval or octagon. Because those are too boring to build.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

Than I stand by my original statement.

There is no symmetry. And I can't tell what type of shape you were going for. A bird beak?

If it has no function than you have a lot of options besides octogan or oval. What about a decagon? Or a hexagon? Or a prism? Or a penis?

So many options...


----------



## inferno (Apr 16, 2019)

It actually started out as a Calabi-Yau manifold but I changed my mind half way through.


----------



## Kgp (Apr 16, 2019)

inferno said:


> This time I used pretty plain looking wood. Australian sheoak, and the green/yellow one is sumac.
> 
> View attachment 51816
> View attachment 51817
> ...


It looks very similar to Shun's Ken Onion design. I've got a couple of those, and find it quite comfortable.

Ken


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

inferno said:


> It actually started out as a Calabi-Yau manifold but I changed my mind half way through.


That is thesame excuse I use to excuse my laziness. We have all been there.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 16, 2019)

"It looks cool" is still a purpose, and one in the eye of the beholder...

I've seen a penis shaped handle (not oosik) and wish I could unsee it.


----------



## Michi (Apr 16, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> I've seen a penis shaped handle (not oosik) and wish I could unsee it.


I wish you hadn't mentioned it because I won't be able to forget it.


----------



## inferno (Apr 17, 2019)

Good news is that I can still modify it into a dick if I want. Its never too late. I can just glue some more wood on there, do some fine carving and call it done. Then we could call it the Dickoronosaurus.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 17, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> "...in the eye of the beholder...



This is what I told myself many times when I failed to pick up women from bars. Turns out my cologne smelled terrible. 

You get what you pay for [emoji23]


----------



## inferno (Apr 18, 2019)

If you want to I can lend you a cologne. I have at least 50. But in the end I think a penis enlargement might work better with the ladies? Just guessing. Or a cool car maybe. a red italian one. Or maybe go all in and get really rich? yeah


----------

